# Let me out...



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

...and I'll show you how cute I am!




























Gave a kid a $1 for the cage this morning. He was dragging it behind him while walking past my house


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very very cool! That'll keep lots of people from having children.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG...I want kids to bring gnarly cages and things past my house too!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, I love it Joker - way to think quick man!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> OMG...I want kids to bring gnarly cages and things past my house too!


Does that count as a curbies when it walks up to your house?

He was trying to figure out how to use it for his tent/cubhouse thing and we weren't having much luck. So I offered him a dollar for it. I've got some lumber and pipe that'll be more helpful with his construction.



Dixie said:


> Hahaha, I love it Joker - way to think quick man!


Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it, but just knew I could come up with something. The evil baby prop was sitting on my stairs just inside the door smiling at me and said hey I want to get in there...lol.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's so cool! The barbed wire really finishes it off nicely


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> That's so cool! The barbed wire really finishes it off nicely


Thanks, I figured painting the cage black and using the rusty wire would compliment each other nicely.

The prop, cage and barbed wire were separate purchases. You know when you buy something because it was cool, but didn't really have a need/use for it...lol.

And I wonder why I have no more room in my storage.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Nothing short of outstanding Joker.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Does he bite?

Nice barbed wire!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No one will need to be told to keep their fingers out of that cage


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing like putting together a great prop in a morning.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Nothing like putting together a great prop in a morning.


Playing with some lighting. Smiling for the camera he's such a ham.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! Our Spirit had 6 of those zombie babies in last year and I was going to get one. They all sold out in a few days. I hope they carry them again. Great idea to cage him!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

wicked! did you name, um... it?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> wicked! did you name, um... it?


NO, but I need to. I've been so busy this year that I've neglected naming several of them


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

looks good


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooow ... that is creepy! Nice work joker.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

How Awesome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Did he buy some magic beans while he was at your house?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He is so cute!!!! LOL...the barb wire completes the look of it. Oh and I like the blueish green light to display him.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for compliments everyone.
This wasn't a planned prop. It just really built itself. (spooky huh?)



DarkLore said:


> Did he buy some magic beans while he was at your house?


No but he did try to sell me some magic dust last week....j/k


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice quick find, extra creepy!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, very nice. I have this same baby prop and he's one of my favorites. He sits in my office during the off-season and always freaks people out. I hope you put your little guy in a prominent place - you'll definitely get tons of reactions from him!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> LOL, very nice. I have this same baby prop and he's one of my favorites. He sits in my office during the off-season and always freaks people out. I hope you put your little guy in a prominent place - you'll definitely get tons of reactions from him!


Actually I considered carrying him to work and putting him in my office. I've got a couple of busts, masks and a few other Halloween things so I don't think this shock very many...lol.

I noticed an animatronic version of this prop on ebay. Head spins, talks, and LED eyes light up.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Where did the baby prop come from?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Where did the baby prop come from?


I bought it last year at Spirit Halloween


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's just great! And he looks so pleased to be in it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

joker said:


> I bought it last year at Spirit Halloween


Thanks for the answer

Unfortunately, they are one of the firms who charge like a wounded bank manager for international shipping.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This looks good.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p.../spinning+head+possessed+baby.do?WT.svl=85439


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

joker said:


> I bought it last year at Spirit Halloween


Same here - Spirit Halloween - about $35 as I recall. I don't typically spend that kind of money for a prop but I just had to have this.


----------

